# Grumpy hammock?



## ollivia (Nov 22, 2017)

It seems that every time someone lays in the hammock at my campground, they get grumpy. Does this happen for anyone else? Have you found any solutions??


----------



## squidpops (Nov 22, 2017)

I noticed that too! I think it means they're having a nightmare? At least that's what Jay told me when I tapped him and woke him up, he gave me something in return for waking him from his nightmare.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 22, 2017)

i think it means they're having a bad dream. If you talk to them they're fine


----------



## ollivia (Nov 22, 2017)

okay thanks! thats kind of what i thought was happening but i couldnt quite tell since they were fine when i woke them up


----------

